# New pics 4/25



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

more coming


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

sorry for the size
-Robb-


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

nice ride!
nice backgrounds by the way,especially the one with the graffitti painted wall.Kinda sends a subliminal message


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

thanks.......


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

holy shit dude, we have the same rims


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

why u sweatin me........


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Nice...any interior shots??


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *Nice...any interior shots?? *


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

thats a stillen kit i assume right?


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

damn thats a clean lookin alti, nice work


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

cleanb14 said:


> *damn thats a clean lookin alti, nice work *


thanks 




whiteb14 said:


> *thats a stillen kit i assume right? *


Stillen front lip and Erebuni 905 sides and rear.....

-Robb-


----------

